# T-PEIR



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

WENT TO T-PEIR AROUND 6PM LAST NITE ''WONDERING WHY THESE THREE GUYS HAVE OVER 20 RODS OUT TAKING UP WHOLE T SPACE''I COULDNT PUT A LINE NO WHERE ''ALONG WITH FOUR OTHERS''IS THERE ANY LAW TO SAY THEY DO NOT OWN THAT PEIR TO TAKE UP THAT MUCH SPACE''PRETTY RUDE'' HUH''20 RODS''DIDNT EVEN OFFER TO MOVE ONE'''WE WENT ACROSS THE STREET''':moon


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

yea that annoys me too.. i feel like its respectful to move your stuff when other people come out there... if there is a lot of people there... fish with 1-2 rods max to make room for others.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats when u purposely cast over their lines over n over til they get pissed off n leave


----------



## Johnny ringworm (Oct 4, 2009)

I was out there today and had the same thing. one dude saw me looking for a small space and saw me say this is bull####. reeled in one and thought he was going to be a little curtious, nope just checking the bait. Last sunday had a dude come up with about fifteen and completely surrounded me. within ten minutes I went from space to breath to about 2 foot of a casting lane. then when i was crouched down tying a knot he throws a net right where i was casting from. had to bite my tongue and stay out of jail.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i dont think i coulda help my tongue after that :doh


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

next time, call FWC. in florida when fishing from any recreational fishing pier'' not an old bridge like bob sikes'' there is a two pole max per person. interesting huh? next time pick up that phone and make the call. the # is on the back of your fishing license . hope this helps.tight lines


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

BW could you give a link to where you found this information? I looked on FWC website and the only thing I found was the following:

"In most saltwaters, there is no maximum number of rods and reels that may be used and no maximum number of hooks that may be in the water at the same time. However, saltwater anglers may not their leave hook and line gear unattended, meaning you must be physically present to tend your gear. Long line gear, defined as "any single line or series of connected lines to which more than ten hooks are attached and which is used to harvest fish," is prohibited. Additional local gear restrictions may also apply in some areas. For example, in Boca Grande Pass a maximum of three fishing lines may be deployed from a vessel at any one time while fishing."

I'm not saying your wrong, I'm just curious as to where you found the information? As it says above, some local gear restriction may apply, so maybe your right......I would appreciate any additional info you can provide.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I went ahead and contacted the Northwest regional office and spoke to Jennifer Mason. She advised that there is no limit on fishing rods from a recreational fishing pier. She can be reached at 850-265-3676


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

We went through this process on another forum and came up with nada. Maybe a local ordinance, but the FWC couldn't care less.



There is a restriction on number of rods(poles) for freshwater.



What ticks me off is a bunch of people that call themselves a 'club' and take up most of the fishing space with their 'tournament'.



See you on the surf. Pompano are near! Redfish are here! C2


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

at the begining of this year there were two guys on the small pier at the base of 3mb in gulf breeze. they had hogged the whole pier up for a week straight . they were eventually told, if they didnt keep it to a two pole limit and make the pier accessible to other anglers to fish, then they would have to leave. the pier at the base of three mile and bob sikes is owned by the county, and counties have individual ordinances . i think they just sent the FWC to do the dirty work.

this DOES NOT apply to the Bob sikes fishing bridge on both sides. Nor did it effect both sides of the 3 mile bridge.These are State owned.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I use tons of poles sometimes, but usually only when surffishing. Piers or boedges i use 3-4. That is just rude and unfortunatly some people just dont care.:looser


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BloodyWaters (10/17/2009)*at the begining of this year there were two guys on the small pier at the base of 3mb in gulf breeze. they had hogged the whole pier up for a week straight . they were eventually told, if they didnt keep it to a two pole limit and make the pier accessible to other anglers to fish, then they would have to leave. the pier at the base of three mile and bob sikes is owned by the county, and counties have individual ordinances . i think they just sent the FWC to do the dirty work.
> this DOES NOT apply to the Bob sikes fishing bridge on both sides. Nor did it effect both sides of the 3 mile bridge.These are State owned.


Like I said, there may be a county ordinance in place. Either way I don't use morethan 2 rods. In my opinion using more can be more of a hassle if you have multiple hook ups. Especially in a confined space such as those piers. BTW the last couple times I've tried to go to the T pier there has been no room b/c 2 people are taking up the entire pier.

Also please don't think I was arguing......just fact hunting.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah i usually take 3-4 but I usually only have 2 lines out. One of the rod I put a sabiki on and the other I jig with or use as a backup.


----------

